# Gangs To Grace Cruise Nights 2008



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's that time of year again to start back up your Sunday night kick back!!
Sorry homies but at this time we will not have any hopping. I am working on something for hopping, but at this time we will not have any hopping.

We will have our first cruise night on April 27, from 3pm to 7pm.

Mike the Cholo DJ will be there, we will have a few throphies, raffles and good Food!!

Mark your calendars, plan to come and kick it with us!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Al, You know Tradition Southern California will be there to support! :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Al, You know Tradition Southern California will be there to support! :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Al, You know Tradition Southern California will be there to support! :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry for the Triple post.....some kind of error.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :roflmao:  uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :yes:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks all! I will have flyer later this week... :biggrin:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 2 2008, 07:40 AM~10314868
> *It's that time of year again to start back up your Sunday night kick back!!
> Sorry homies but at this time we will not have any hopping.  I am working on something for hopping, but at this time we will not have any hopping.
> 
> ...


LET MR. BUCK ANNOUNCE YOUR EVENT AND SHOUT YOUR CAR CLUB LIVE ON THE SPIZZLE.COM. CHECK HIM OUT LIVE.


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT OURS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE...


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

SEE YA THERE ! :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE......TACOS THIS FRIDAY


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

cool


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 2 2008, 07:40 AM~10314868
> *It's that time of year again to start back up your Sunday night kick back!!
> Sorry homies but at this time we will not have any hopping.  I am working on something for hopping, but at this time we will not have any hopping.
> 
> ...


hey alex
let me know the spot so i can post on our website


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:

Refresh to see currant flyer....

The year was wrong on the one I posted eariler...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ohana will be there!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 5 2008, 06:53 PM~10343886
> *ohana will be there!!!!
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you having vendors?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Apr 5 2008, 08:49 PM~10344657
> *Are you having vendors?
> *


Yes, $25 for a 10X10


----------



## DownSouth1954 (Mar 2, 2007)

What Up Al :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DownSouth C.C. will be thier representing


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Homies!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :buttkick: :rofl: :yessad: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

you know the EPICS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

whats up alex, just letting you know we are moving the cruise night to mama's grill at 13511 central ave chino,ca 91710. the time will be 4pm to 9pm.this is going to be ohana's cruise night. hope to see you there!!!!! oh ya its sat. 12th of april  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CURRENT IS SPELLED WITH AN "E" AS IN YOUR CURRENT FLYER AND HMM OH YEAH, WHAT AZTEC CALENDAR WERE YOU USING (HA HA)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 7 2008, 06:15 PM~10358809
> *CURRENT IS SPELLED WITH AN "E" AS IN YOUR CURRENT FLYER AND HMM OH YEAH, WHAT AZTEC CALENDAR WERE YOU USING (HA HA)
> *


Teacher Teacher... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casuals 68 dart_@Apr 2 2008, 07:33 PM~10320547
> *CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT OURS
> ...


Hey Casuals CC we'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 7 2008, 06:15 PM~10358809
> *CURRENT IS SPELLED WITH AN "E" AS IN YOUR CURRENT FLYER AND HMM OH YEAH, WHAT AZTEC CALENDAR WERE YOU USING (HA HA)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG AL!
YOU KNOW WELL BE DERR!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE BIG AL!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEPHEW_@Apr 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10331459
> *WE WILL BE THERE......TACOS THIS FRIDAY
> *


WHEN AND WHERE???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 9 2008, 11:10 PM~10379166
> *WHEN AND WHERE???
> *


That was last weekend!! If they have it this week, I will call you!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 10 2008, 08:13 AM~10380208
> *That was last weekend!!  If they have it this week, I will call you!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Coming up soon!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

[FONT=Courier]WHATS THE ADDRESS?[/FONT]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

_*TTT!*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 10 2008, 07:13 AM~10380208
> *That was last weekend!!  If they have it this week, I will call you!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY ALEX THE THING WE TALK ABOUT SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER THE CRUISE TURNED OUT TO BE BAD NEWS. I CALL HE SUNDAY AND HE GIVE ME THE NEWS. :tears: :angel: :nosad: :no:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 15 2008, 11:46 AM~10421811
> *HEY ALEX THE THING WE TALK ABOUT SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER THE CRUISE TURNED OUT TO BE BAD NEWS. I CALL HE SUNDAY AND HE GIVE ME THE NEWS. :tears:  :angel:  :nosad:  :no:
> *


If there is anything we can do let us know...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:0 ill be their homiez :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

WHAT UP AL CANT WAIT TILL THEN, WE GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL COMING OUT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEPHEW_@Apr 16 2008, 12:35 AM~10427702
> *WHAT UP AL  CANT WAIT TILL THEN, WE GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL COMING OUT
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 17 2008, 09:44 PM~10443807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

2 the top homiez


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10443807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
looking good alex


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY ALEX I DIDN"T SEE YOU AT TACO NIGHT LAST NIGHT. I WILL SEE YOU AT DUKES.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10454995
> *HEY ALEX I DIDN"T SEE YOU AT TACO NIGHT LAST NIGHT. I WILL SEE YOU AT DUKES.
> *


I just missed you, they said you had just left when I got there...
You should have called me...

I was working on my sons 64... Damm had a hell of a time with it..


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: Next Sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ARE THEY GOING TO HAVE TACO NIGHT THIS FRIDAY??????????      :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468718
> *ARE THEY GOING TO HAVE TACO NIGHT THIS FRIDAY??????????           :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I don't know about Friday, but they Jamie will sell tacos at our show!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

see you guys there, have some tacos ready for me alex :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10443807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY AL IS THAT THE DAY YOU COULD NOT OPEN YOUR DOOR... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

SAVE ME A SPOT FOR THE SHOW I'LL BE THERE AFTER MY MEETING IN PICO...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10482214
> *HEY AL IS THAT THE DAY YOU COULD NOT OPEN YOUR DOOR... :biggrin:
> *


You ain't right homie..... :angry: 

But ya that was the day... :biggrin: 

They wanted me to climb out the window... :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

hey alex i think i am going to need your dj.the other guy lost contact with jrock he got fired or something,so jrock thinks the guy is not going to do it.so if you can let me know that would be cool. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 22 2008, 11:36 PM~10482540
> *You ain't right homie.....  :angry:
> 
> But ya that was the day... :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 23 2008, 04:34 PM~10487327
> *hey alex i think i am going to need your dj.the other guy lost contact with jrock he got fired or something,so jrock thinks the guy is not going to do it.so if you can let me know that would be cool.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we will work something out!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds good to me .i will see you on sunday. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

SO YOU GONNA SAVE ME A SPOT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10499370
> *SO YOU GONNA SAVE ME A SPOT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No problem homie!! Tell Alex to end the meeting early.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We will be there on Subday, see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

GANGS TO GRACE KEEP PUTIN IT DOWN.....GREAT JOB OVER THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It going to be a Hot day so bring your canopies.. Sorry for the early start but we have not go our parking lot lights in yet, so we cannot go past dark...

Hope to see you all on Sunday...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WILL SEE YOU THERE AND HAVE THE TACOS READY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm off to the cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to Gangs to Grace and Alex , myself and my family had a GREAT time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY ALEX IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND THOSE TACOS WERE BOMB...SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you to all clubs and solo riders that showed up!! We had a great time!! See you all next show!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

More Pics to come, Jrock should email some more!!

Clubs that were present:

Traffic CC
Majestics CC
Tradition I.E.
Ohana CC
Elusive CC
Tradition So Cal.
Casuals CC
Classified CC
New Creations CC
Down South CC
Epics CC
Forgiven CC
Relics CC
Royal Image CC
Rollerz Only BC
Entertainers CC
Los Reyes CC

I hope I did not miss anyone

Also we had a lot of Solo Riders!!

Some as far as Hisperia, and the Valley 818!!

Again Thank You all!!

A special Thanks to Mike the Cholo DJ and Big Puppet Danny De La Paz!!!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

hey homie.. where is the pic of the truck from the 818 Valley that showed up. (its mine) :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10518307
> *More Pics to come, Jrock should email some more!!
> 
> Clubs that were present:
> ...


You forgot LOS REYES CC


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Apr 27 2008, 09:48 PM~10518377
> *hey homie.. where is the pic of the truck from the 818 Valley that showed up. (its mine) :biggrin:
> *


I am sure the other photographer got the pics, he has not sent them yet...

Thanks for coming out!!! 

Best DUB Truck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Apr 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10518410
> *You forgot LOS REYES CC
> *


Sorry homie!! I added to the list!!!

Thanks for coming out, hope the family had a good time...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

we had a good time and we will see you next week at are cruise!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

FORGIVEN C.C HAD A GOOD TIME ,GOOD CRUISE NIGHT AS ALWAYS .


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME ALEX, TACOS WERE OFF THE HOOK !CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10518307
> *More Pics to come, Jrock should email some more!!
> 
> Clubs that were present:
> ...


 :biggrin: I HAD COOL TIME, IT WAS JUST TOO HOTT OUT THERE! :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 28 2008, 12:20 PM~10522249
> *:biggrin: I HAD COOL TIME, IT WAS JUST TOO HOTT OUT THERE! :uh:
> *


So was it a COOL time or a HOT Day.... :biggrin: 

Thanks for coming out after the other show!! I know you guys were burnt....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10518137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit i see my car homies :biggrin: :biggrin: haha realy realy good turn out homies ill be dar next time 2 had fun thanks homies  :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 28 2008, 03:50 PM~10524344
> *oh shit i see my car homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:  haha realy realy good turn out homies ill be dar next time 2 had fun thanks homies   :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for coming out Homie, Glad you found the place!! 

818 was in the 909 for a good time!!! :biggrin: 
Now that a ryder...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10524361
> *Thanks for coming out Homie, Glad you found the place!!
> 
> 818 was in the 909 for a good time!!! :biggrin:
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

look my lil brother my big brother and me in the charlie brown shirt in da back ground lol


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

when da next show


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 29 2008, 11:16 AM~10531763
> *when da next show
> *


We have a meeting this week, I'll let everyone know as soon as I know!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Al, Heres a big thanks to you,your club and your church for holding a great event we had a great time. Man I got to go buy a new pair of shoes though the asphalt melted my shoes,... it was so hot! Hopefully it doesn't get to much hotter for future events or you will have to hold the cruise nights from 7pm to midnight....Keep up the good work.


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

HEY AL THANKS FOR SUNDAY WE HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

THANKS ALEX FOR BEING THERE LAST NIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Pics are in from JROCK


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AND MORE 2 COME! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY J ARE THERE ANY MORE PICS?????   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 nice pic homie


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

when da next 1 homie


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10620691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SEND MORE OUT TONIGHT.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE BEEN SENT OUT. HEY ALEX GOT MORE PICS SENT TO YOU SO YOU CAN POST. DON'T WANT TO KEEP THE FELLAS WAITING! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 13 2008, 02:31 AM~10642221
> *MORE BEEN SENT OUT. HEY ALEX GOT MORE PICS SENT TO YOU SO YOU CAN POST. DON'T WANT TO KEEP THE FELLAS WAITING! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 13 2008, 02:31 AM~10642221
> *MORE BEEN SENT OUT. HEY ALEX GOT MORE PICS SENT TO YOU SO YOU CAN POST. DON'T WANT TO KEEP THE FELLAS WAITING! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 14 2008, 02:55 AM~10651623
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: OH YEAH! :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 HEY ALEX? WHAT'S UP WITH THE PICS?  :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

When is the next one??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2008, 05:57 PM~10673309
> *:0 HEY ALEX? WHAT'S UP WITH THE PICS?    :biggrin:
> *


Right here


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 17 2008, 08:05 PM~10678541
> * When is the next one??
> *


We are looking into available dates.. Stay tune..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sneek peek of new G2G cars!!

From this









to this









and this









to this


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY ALEX ARE YOU GOING TO BRING THE STICKS FOR THE HOP??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 19 2008, 05:00 PM~10689611
> *HEY ALEX ARE YOU GOING TO BRING THE STICKS FOR THE HOP??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


We hopping... I think we need to meet and then advertize what's up!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0  AND DON'T FORGET EXTRA LIGHTING FOR THA BREAKDANCE GET DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

More 65 pics...

Before

















During









































Paint and Body done by R&A Bodyshop in Montclair..

After


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are talking about July 6th for our next show, stay tune for more details.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 9 2008, 03:30 PM~10832428
> *We are talking about July 6th for our next show, stay tune for more details.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 12 2008, 09:40 PM~10859871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEED A HOP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10860753
> *NEED A HOP
> *


We have a hop going the night before at the Ohana Cruisenight in Chino...

Come check it out...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 12 2008, 09:40 PM~10859871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lugee65 (Nov 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

2 weeks


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Whats up al how is the car


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 22 2008, 05:02 PM~10927135
> *Whats up al how is the car
> *


Doing good!! Hopefully get it back to Alex to finish it up....

Then start the new one...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

any meeting in agoust?? i come to italy in CALI for vacancy


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Were Ready!! Are You??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DON'T FORGET TO CALL ME LATER TODAY RAY. :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you to all who made this event what it was!!! Thanks for all the support!!

A lot of nice cars came out to kick it, some old friend, some new!!!


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

HEY AL, HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS, SEE YOU AT THE NEXT EVENT....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2008, 10:45 PM~11026458
> *Thank you to all who made this event what it was!!!  Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> A lot of nice cars came out to kick it, some old friend, some new!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Had a great time Al! Great turnout!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks All :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are way overdue for another cruisenight..

Our next cruisenight will be Sunday Sept 28 4 to 8pm...

We have our new cafe open with fresh food cooked to order!! 

Flyer will be up soon!!!

Everyone Get Ready...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 12:36 AM~11409232
> *We are way overdue for another cruisenight..
> 
> Our next cruisenight will be Sunday Sept 28  4 to 8pm...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2008, 11:37 PM~11409234
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up David!!! You going to make it out??


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11409232
> *We are way overdue for another cruisenight..
> 
> Our next cruisenight will be Sunday Sept 28  4 to 8pm...
> ...



:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11409232
> *We are way overdue for another cruisenight..
> 
> Our next cruisenight will be Sunday Sept 28  4 to 8pm...
> ...


u having a hop at this one??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11409232
> *We are way overdue for another cruisenight..
> 
> Our next cruisenight will be Sunday Sept 28  4 to 8pm...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 08:24 AM~11410629
> *u having a hop at this one??
> *


What's up Chris... As much as I would love to have a hop, we still don't have the room. We are waiting on city permits for our new parking lot so for now No Hop..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 10:26 AM~11411469
> *What's up Chris...  As much as I would love to have a hop, we still don't have the room.  We are waiting on city permits for our new parking lot so for now No Hop..
> *


how bout on the way in :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 01:43 PM~11412994
> *how bout on the way in  :cheesy:
> *


If you do, you do at your own risk... Plus that might make the spot hot with the PD....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11409324
> *What's up David!!!  You going to make it out??
> *


I plan to.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 01:57 PM~11413097
> *If you do, you do at your own risk...  Plus that might make the spot hot with the PD....
> *


true i dont need any police attention!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 03:00 PM~11413116
> *true i dont need any police attention!
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 02:00 PM~11413116
> *true i dont need any police attention!
> *


I liked your exit from the park on Wed. you almosted ended up with a F150 in your trunk.... That dude was flyin... Nice 3 wheel!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 01:58 PM~11413103
> *I plan to.
> *


with hydros? :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 02:02 PM~11413142
> *I liked your exit from the park on Wed. you almosted ended up with a F150 in your trunk....  That dude was flyin...  Nice 3 wheel!!
> *


man i was kinda buzzed and when i was gonna start hoppin my glove box flew open and all my shit went flying hahaha


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:02 PM~11413137
> *:0
> *



:dunno: i like to believe ive never done anything wrong haha


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 03:03 PM~11413148
> *with hydros? :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11413186
> *:dunno: i like to believe ive never done anything wrong haha
> *


oh ya.i see your halo. :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:09 PM~11413191
> *
> *


 :0 oh snap!
this i gotta see! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:10 PM~11413203
> *oh ya.i see your halo. :0
> *


its true!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11413208
> *:0 oh snap!
> this i gotta see!  :biggrin:
> *


it might not be in the caddy.Got something else in the works.Hope it goes through.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:13 PM~11413257
> *it might not be in the caddy.Got something else in the works.Hope it goes through.
> *


ooh what?
like 90 tailights on there way to norwalk?
:angry: where they at!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 22 2008, 10:26 AM~11411469
> *What's up Chris...  As much as I would love to have a hop, we still don't have the room.  We are waiting on city permits for our new parking lot so for now No Hop..
> *


ITS ALL GOOD......ILL TRY N MAKE IT ANYWAY........BUT WE'LL SEE....I M THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR AND BUILDING ANOTHER.................


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 06:16 PM~11415003
> *ITS ALL GOOD......ILL TRY N MAKE IT ANYWAY........BUT WE'LL SEE....I M THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR AND BUILDING ANOTHER.................
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 23 2008, 01:28 AM~11417699
> *:0
> *


thats what everybody else has said................


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Cant wait!!!! You know we will be there Al!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11413353
> *ooh what?
> like 90 tailights on there way to norwalk?
> :angry: where they at!
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$ :0


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*POSTING THIS FLYER FOR THIS YOUNG BOY,HE HAS HEART COMPLACATIONS AND HIS PERENTS NEED HELP WITH THE BILLS,PLEASE COME OUT TO SAN DIMAS AND HELP OUT,
YOU PAY TO ENTER THE PARK AND THERE WILL BE A FEE FOR THE SHOW ,ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO PAY BILLS,*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

count me in , is there going to be taco's ? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 07:06 PM~11465493
> *count me in , is there going to be taco's ?  :biggrin:
> *


No, no tacos, but our cafe has got a face lift and a great menu....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury C.C. and Bike club will be there for sure. Coming from Mo Val we cant wait. Sounds like fun see you guys there!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Hey Al Ill be there


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Whts up


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE THESE ON MY WEEKENDS OFF ALEX K THANKS :biggrin: 





:roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sup Sergio!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey AL we'll be there.......God willing my car will be done by then. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there.


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

WHATS UP AL YOU KNOW TRADITION OF INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!!!! THAT MEANS I HAVE TO SHOOT ANOTHER FRESH COAT OF PRIMER ON MY TRUCK........LOL


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

i might show up or maybe not see how i feel that day :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEPHEW_@Sep 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11540139
> *WHATS UP AL YOU KNOW TRADITION OF INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!  THAT MEANS I HAVE TO SHOOT ANOTHER FRESH COAT OF PRIMER ON MY TRUCK........LOL
> *


COME ON NEPHEW SPRAY ANOTHER COAT... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 9 2008, 12:18 AM~11555490
> *COME ON NEPHEW SPRAY ANOTHER COAT... :biggrin:
> *


When he's done with his hopefully he will spray mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

count me in


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 9 2008, 07:28 AM~11556619
> *When he's done with his hopefully he will spray mine.... :biggrin:
> *



HEY AL LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY AND WILL HAVE A SANDING PARTY AND WE CAN PRIMER THE RIDES POSSIBLE TACOS INVOLVED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What is up with all this, I have noticed that everyone is starting like 3 topics for there show and when no one shows intrest they post it in everybody topic...

It is getting out of hand....

I don't mind an invite post, but to just post the flyer, I think it is just wrong...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2008, 10:39 AM~11576307
> *What is up with all this, I have noticed that everyone is starting like 3 topics for there show and when no one shows intrest they post it in everybody topic...
> 
> It is getting out of hand....
> ...


I agree 100% , I hate when some one replys a flyer of a show in every topic , that is why you make your OWN topic !!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 11 2008, 12:35 PM~11577156
> *I agree 100% , I hate when some one replys a flyer of a show in every topic , that is why you make your OWN topic !!!!
> *


At least I am not alone!! I don't mind if they post up an invite and a link tho there topic...

I just had to vent....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

is it at the same place on the corner?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 11 2008, 08:30 PM~11581721
> *is it at the same place on the corner?
> *


YES SIR YOU COMING TO THE BIG BAD I.E. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11581873
> *YES SIR YOU COMING TO THE BIG BAD I.E.  :biggrin:
> *


i might take a drive!have a cold mickeys for me haha


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just added

Best Euro Catagory!!!

Bring them out!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 12 2008, 02:08 AM~11583708
> *i might take a drive!have a cold mickeys for me haha
> *


 :nono: Please no drinking....


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

I AGREE WITH YOU AL ABOUT THE FLYERS WELL CANT WAIT TILL YOUR EVENT I HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU HOPEFULLY I DONT FORGET IT ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 12 2008, 05:47 PM~11588819
> *:nono:  Please no drinking....
> *


HA HA BEN...ALEX JUST CHECKED YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 12 2008, 07:26 PM~11589511
> *HA HA BEN...ALEX JUST CHECKED YOU. :biggrin:
> *


Not a check, just a request!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11581873
> *YES SIR YOU COMING TO THE BIG BAD I.E.  :biggrin:
> *



POMONA is still S.G.V.....  

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 12 2008, 07:26 PM~11589511
> *HA HA BEN...ALEX JUST CHECKED YOU. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> *Just added
> 
> Best Euro Catagory!!!
> 
> Bring them out!! *


We'll be there homie!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

see you there al :wave:


----------



## pecks1 (Feb 27, 2006)

traffic will be there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Boxer, the glasshouse ready to come out!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE+Sep 19 2008, 08:49 PM~11648912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BOXER'S G-HOUSE IS TIGHT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see the makeover!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

next Sunday !! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ARE U READY!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 11:36 PM~11683053
> *ARE U READY!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

I should be there


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll see you Sunday G2G......again, thanks for the luv :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Euro Catagory also added, but not on this flyer..


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 27 2008, 04:37 PM~11715886
> *TTT
> *


Can i trade my trophy in... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 27 2008, 06:34 PM~11716449
> *Can i trade my trophy in... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bring me the plate


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

wow 77 cars!! I will post pics in a little while


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2008, 09:20 PM~11724124
> *wow 77 cars!!  I will post pics in a little while
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2008, 09:20 PM~11724124
> *wow 77 cars!!  I will post pics in a little while
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

THANKS G2G FOR YOUR SUPPORT...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Sep 28 2008, 09:39 PM~11724348
> *THANKS G2G FOR YOUR SUPPORT...
> *


No problem, we are one big family!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Antique Style, kicking it Cali Style....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We had more cars show up after I put down my camera, I know some people got more pictures... Post them up!!

Gangs to Grace would like to thank everyone that showed up..

Elusive, Dukes Pasadena, Antique Style, Traffic, Pride, Ballerz Inc, High Image, Ohana, Down South, Rollerz Only, Tradition So Cal, Elite, Epics, Reality, Contagous, plus all the solo riders and if I forgot anyone, sorry let me know!!!

Thank you for your support while we had a moment of silence and prayer for Sergio's son "Bird".


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Sep 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11724443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS 1 OF MY FAVORITE SPOTS  :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11724834
> *ALWAYS 1 OF MY FAVORITE SPOTS   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Memo, can't wait till Nov. for your show!! You know we will be there!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

James (JRock) I know you have pictures... Post them!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great show Al, sorry I could not stay the whole show my brother had to leave and take his house keys to his wife. See you next one


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND FOR INVITING US TO UR SHOW!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 AM~11726832
> *THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND FOR INVITING US TO UR SHOW!
> *


THANKS AL WE HAD A GREAT TIME. ALWAYS A GREAT EVENT! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

[/quote]
Elusive C.C. was there big al :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

>


Elusive C.C. was there big al :biggrin:
[/quote]

Damm I knew that.....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11724907
> *Thanks Memo, can't wait till Nov. for your show!!  You know we will be there!!
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Looked like a good turn out Alex. Had to move to a new house, be there for the next one.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 AM~11726832
> *THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND FOR INVITING US TO UR SHOW!
> *


Thank you bro, wash cars all day for the fundraiser for Sergio then come out and support us!!


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: it was my first time there and had a good time. ill have to get there earlier next time. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11724600
> *We had more cars show up after I put down my camera, I know some people got more pictures... Post them up!!
> 
> Gangs to Grace would like to thank everyone that showed up..
> ...


My family and I would like to Thank You for all of you'r support !!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2008, 11:47 PM~11735816
> *My family and I would like to Thank You for all of you'r support !!!!!
> *


Whatever we can do, let us know.... You and your family are in our prayers..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasup G2G? Nice meeting you that night. Wanted to thank you on behalf of HIGH IMAGE for the hospitality. That was a great cruise night.


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> *We had more cars show up after I put down my camera, I know some people got more pictures... Post them up!!
> 
> Gangs to Grace would like to thank everyone that showed up..
> 
> ...


Everyone from G2G made is feel more than welcome. You're all koo people......glad we went! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I REALLY INJOYED THE NEW DINNER, I THINK IT IS COOL!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Me and my wife had a good time thanks G2G


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 30 2008, 05:41 PM~11742808
> *I REALLY INJOYED THE NEW DINNER, I THINK IT IS COOL!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sorry for the long wait at times!! I told our new Cafe coordinator to be ready, he told me he was ready, it was no big deal, he can hang....

While you guys proved him wrong :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

He said he will ready next time!!! So again sorry if it took a while, but I was told that all the food was good...

He only sent out 1 raw burger because he lost track.....
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11744515
> *Sorry for the long wait at times!!  I told our new Cafe coordinator to be ready, he told me he was ready, it was no big deal, he can hang....
> 
> While you guys proved him wrong :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


HEY AL. I HAVE TO COMPLIMENT U GUY'S YOUR CAFE WAS REALK IMPRESSIVE. OH! AN A PLUS TO THE TV MONITERS FOR THAT SPORTS BAR FEEL! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 2 2008, 01:06 AM~11757296
> *HEY AL. I HAVE TO COMPLIMENT U GUY'S YOUR CAFE WAS REALK IMPRESSIVE. OH! AN A PLUS TO THE TV MONITERS FOR THAT SPORTS BAR FEEL! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


Thanks James, where are the pictures you took???


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 2 2008, 08:15 AM~11758438
> *Thanks James, where are the pictures you took???
> *


yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

STILL HOLDING OUT JAMES WHATS UP WITH THAT :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 2 2008, 08:17 PM~11764692
> *STILL HOLDING OUT JAMES WHATS UP WITH THAT :0
> *


 :0


----------

